

Second round of GoDaddy sites hacked (again) - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/05/second-round-of-godaddy-sites-hacked.html

======
patrickcurl
I'm a social media utilizer - and my sites were hacked as well - second time
in a week - we're trying to get some motion behind godaddy and make them hire
some people or do something to make their service more secure. As such I'm
starting a Twitter grassroots campaign. I'm no way affiliated w/ the link -
but we all need to tweet this message and retweet it as often as possible
today - we're trying to get #ihategodaddy as a trending topic.

The tweet: RT @patrickcurl Customers transferring OUT of GoDaddy QUADRUPLE!
<http://bit.ly/dvwtoT> #ihategodaddy pls RT

~~~
covercash
Why not just switch to a different host?

------
DotSauce
I'm guessing these WordPress installs were not updated?

Is it confirmed GoDaddy issue or all dated WordPress installs?

------
sucuri2
The installs were updated. In fact, some were not even running Wordpress at
all.

It seems a problem on their shared servers where someone got access to all the
files.

